# Red Dragon Gold mine - June 2018



## Newage (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi All

more adventures from around the area of Dinas Mawddwy in mid Wales, this time a proper gold mine..

The Red Dragon gold mine was begun in 1852, apparently initially as a lead mine. By 1853 a waterwheel and blowing machine had been erected to ventilate an adit, and a carpenter’s and blacksmith’s shop had been erected these building remain in part.

The mine is almost dead straight with 2 small side passages, at the far end the passage looks like it might of once continued but is now blocked by a roof fall.

This place is as unstable as hell, we did not hang around too long at the far end.

Blacksmith shop







Mine entrance.










one of the roof fall areas.






Looking at the far end of the main passage, and what looks like a major roof fall.






One of the side passages.






Right that`s it for the Red Dragon Gold mine and before anybody asks I still have to go to work in the morning - so NO we didn`t find any Gold.

Thanks for looking all comments are most welcome, there are a few more pictures on my FlickR page so head on over too:-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157692758871080

Cheers Newage.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 2, 2018)

You certainly struck good there!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 7, 2018)

Mate I think I would have been content with the first mine pic, it's another belter. Never done a gold mine before and yet another not on adit now !! Directions please !! Looks like theres more at Dinas than I imagined !!


----------



## King Al (Jul 7, 2018)

Like the shot of the entrance! Interesting looking place, not too stable looking but definitely interesting! Great stuff Newage


----------

